# Tank upgrade has officially started



## dotbomb (Jan 5, 2011)

I've started ordering equipment for my new tank build.

60" x 24" slim 3D background (same style as the one on my 20g)
2x 24" Marineland Double Bright LED light fixtures
Eheim installation kit (standard green just isn't going to fly anymore)

I now need to decide if I want to go with a 60 x 18 x 20" tank or if I go 24" tall. I don't think the additional 4" height would get much use so I'm leaning towards the 100g 20" tall.

Also I ordered a slim 3D background (max depth is 3") so I had the option of mounting it flush to the back. If I could fit a 24" deep tank in my space I probably would have bought a background that could hide my equipment behind it without moving the background forward in the tank. But those larger backgrounds take up a ton of swimming real estate.

Based on how my 20g looks I should be able to hide my two filter inlets well enough in the corners and then I'll mount the clips for the spray bars into the top of the background along the back of the tank.

Substrate will be pool filter sand from Leslies. I have 25lbs washed left over from my 20g build. I should probably get another 100lbs and start the joyous process of rinsing it.

Some live plants will go on the background in a few crevices as well as around some rocks.

My hope is this turns out as good as my 20g long tank shown here










Thoughts or tips from prior experience?

I'll update this post with pictures and progress reports.


----------



## gilberbt (Aug 1, 2009)

Wow if you can make it look half as good as the 20g it would still look great! As far as the taller tank you wouldnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t really gain any extra room for stocking, but it would give you an extra 15g or so of water in your tank, so personality if the price between the 2 are negotiable I would go with the taller one just for that.


----------



## dotbomb (Jan 5, 2011)

The 24" tall tank would also mean less cutting of the background to make it fit too 

Yeah the extra water volume would help. This thing is going to have 35 fish in it from day 1. Every gallon would help. I'm just not sure of the total height since it is on a wall that has a 6' 6" cabinet on it. Visually the wall is already really "heavy".


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

I went for a 90 rather than a 75 because I like a planted tank and wanted the 4 extra inches and the extra volume of water. Also, I think a taller tank looks more showy.


----------



## dotbomb (Jan 5, 2011)

I went ahead and ordered a 60" x 18" x 20" 100 gallon tank and stand yesterday and it should arrive next week.

For lighting I decided on 2 24" Marineland Double Bright LED lights. I got them 20% off and there is a 60 day return policy. I have the single bright on my 20g long and think it is a great light. We'll see how these double brights do on the bigger tank.

Here is a picture of the background I have ordered that will be arriving next week:










I then tracked down a source in the US that actually has AquaTerra rock modules in stock (turns out there's some issues with getting them from the manufacturer).

I went with module 3 and 4 in the brown color. My plan is to mount these on the sides of the tank to help hide some equipment. I'll know more about how I'm going to arrange my equipment once everything arrives.



















My fish will soon be living the good life.


----------



## dotbomb (Jan 5, 2011)

The background arrived Tuesday and my LFS called to let me know the tank and stand arrived yesterday (wednesday). I had to make 2 trips to haul it home since an MDX doesn't really have that much height clearance.

I spent a couple hours last night creating all sorts of foam dust in my garage. When the dust settled this is how it was left.










I'm now waiting for a couple of rock modules to arrive to finish mocking it up. I'll then have to do some custom plumbing work for my 405 and 2217 canisters.

Here's a shot showing my 60 gallon sporting temporary use of the 2x 24" Marineland Double Bright LED fixtures that are going to go with my new tank.










And a bonus of my Cyn. sp. "Lion" Mara Rocks who is just starting to show some color. I think I have 3 males based on coloring and aggression I've seen. We'll see how long they can tolerate each other.


----------



## dmpjr (Jan 15, 2011)

Congrats...Enjoy


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I really like the LED's instead of fluorescents. This is going to be a really nice setup. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

Love the lights...

All the best for the new set-up & fish.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

looking good :thumb: ,the background looks different from the first pic.
opcorn:


----------



## dotbomb (Jan 5, 2011)

I think this background has a bit more red than the sample picture from their website. Also I have very poor lighting in my garage.


----------



## dotbomb (Jan 5, 2011)

Rock modules arrived and I mocked them up a bit. I tried several configurations. This one is the one I'd use if I wanted to use them to hide the equipment from the top down.














































When I placed the order for these my plan was to use them to hide the intakes on one side and the outlets on the other. I did not want to plumb the intakes and returns inside the modules. I probably could plumb at least one set inside the deeper module though.

Now that I've seen them and have mocked them up I'm a bit on the fence about using them in this way. I'm not opposed to using them and I only have 6" of clearance on either side of the tank so side viewing isn't really a big concern.

Anyway, what are some thoughts on this? Good or bad I don't care since the other option is to grow some plants and strategically place some rocks to hide the intakes and build a custom spray bar for the returns.

Oh and I'm waiting on some more parts before mocking up the outlets.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> Anyway, what are some thoughts on this? Good or bad I don't care since the other option is to grow some plants and strategically place some rocks to hide the intakes and build a custom spray bar for the returns.


They don't seem to blend in, maybe it's the lighting. And maybe it won't matter after algae growth. I know that wasn't much help.


----------



## dotbomb (Jan 5, 2011)

Yeah from the sides and top the color difference is noticeable. From the front though I don't know that it is that noticeable. I'll have to put my lights on top and see how it looks fully lit.

I bought some redish/black colored krylon fusion. I have a feeling if I paint the PVC this color it is going to fade into the bg. Time to breath some paint fumes!


----------



## dotbomb (Jan 5, 2011)

I did a quick test of my paint idea and I'm pretty happy with the results. I also pulled the trigger and siliconed the background in place. No going back on this now!


----------



## dotbomb (Jan 5, 2011)

I moved the 60g to the other side of my office today in preparation for moving in the 100g. I have an order of snails and plants arriving tomorrow so I need to start getting serious 

My Fluval 405 burped all sorts of nasty crud after moving it. I can see now why everyone hates these ribbed hoses. It was disgusting. Looking forward to having clear smooth tubing when I get the new tank set up.


----------



## dotbomb (Jan 5, 2011)

Here's the almost finished product...










I was expecting a shipment of nerite snails and 6 plants today. Turns out the shipper goofed. I'll be getting my shipment next week. So just image more plants and some snails in the water


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Mmmm....snails....
Hey, tank looks great!


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

great job :thumb: and I like your DIY outake


----------



## dotbomb (Jan 5, 2011)

I was originally just going to use crimped pvc like my previous picture showed. The only thing that foiled that plan was that I didn't take into account the rotation of the pvc once a big stiff piece of tubing was attached and filled with water. As it rotated under tension I was concerned that it'd be pointed up too much.

So I went with plan B which is a small loc-line fitting. It is just one male connector into a threaded pvc elbow, 1 link of loc-line, and the spray nozzle.

If I find I need to direct flow more into certain spots I'll just add more loc-line but I'd rather not have to do that. I really think less is more in a tank when it comes to hardware.


----------



## Sshhyguy (Mar 20, 2003)

Tank looks amazing, love the lighting! How did connecting the pieces go after your broke it down?


----------



## dotbomb (Jan 5, 2011)

The trick for cutting these backgrounds it so score the back side about 1/2 way through and then snap it in half. This creates an irregular cut in the foam that makes putting them back together like fitting a piece of a puzzle. It also has the benefit of not removing any of the material from the front side since a regular saw or any type of blade always removes material.

To put it back together I just used black silicone on the back side and clamped and shimmed it in place. I let it cure with the clamps for 24 hours and then let the whole thing cure another 4 or 5 days before filling with water.

When filled with water the foam expands a little more and now I have a really hard time seeing any seams.

I was skeptical at first about this process but the guy who sells these backgrounds has said this is the way to go with it. So I just trusted his expertise and the whole project was more straightforward than I had thought. I'm extremely pleased with how it fits.


----------



## dotbomb (Jan 5, 2011)

Here is my under the stand shots. I just completed this today... well as far as I want to take it for now anyway. It could use better cable management and I'm moving my fry in next week when my 10g light arrives.


----------



## SandBagger (Nov 17, 2010)

Man...missed this thread some how.

Tank looks awesome! As good if not better than your 20g. Love the BG.

Any updates? Get any algae growth on the BG?


----------



## dotbomb (Jan 5, 2011)

I don't have any noticeable algae on the background. I think the 6 snails and fish pick it pretty clean.

Tank is running well and I'm really enjoying it.

Here's a video of the tank I shot just the other day.


----------



## JoelRHale (Apr 22, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. I hope my tank ends up looking like this.


----------



## Norm66 (Mar 3, 2005)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## juststayinthecave (Dec 23, 2010)

Great looking tank.


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (May 23, 2009)

Thats a good looking tank! Where did you get the power strip?


----------



## dotbomb (Jan 5, 2011)

I got the power strip at Lowe's


----------

